# 4 Man limit of Snowy's and a wahoo



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Our crew today was Brad, Cliff, Tim and myself. After a set down breakfast in Nona's kitchen,it was off to find the clear water and just maybe a white marlin. The seas were a little bumpy on the way out, but we were able to run a comfortable 27 knots. Lines out around 26 miles due south of Pensacola pass. Tim had rigged some swimming ballyhoo the night before and we set a spread of five lines out. The speed was around 4.5 knots, the water temp was a little cool for us, so we trolled around until we found some in the 82 degree. Thefirst strike of a wahoo came on the 30TW, 130 pound test leader. I thought to myself that this wahoo would not make it to the boat. Man was I surprized when it hit the ice. Not much happening for about an hour or so the radio was silent most of the day. What little news that came over channel 68 was not to encouraging. Everything was going slow when all of a sudden, ALL 5 lines starting running in all directions. Cliff's line seemed to be the biggest and it was a toss up with Tim, Brad and myself with the other 4. It turned out to be a school of BFT and little tunny with hords of sharks around them. We were only able to get one in whole with all the sharks eating everything in sight. Back on the troll and the 50SVW started smoking. Tim held on for a while but the hooks pulled out.With lots of time on our hands before the afternoon bite, we wanted to try a deep spot that we came across last saturday. The only problem was we had no electric reels on board. Tim said something like, "I am not scared," so we set up to deep drop with a sargoso 1400, in 680 feet of water. The seas were in the 3-4 range and the wind was a good 12 knots or so. We were able to make a drop and it was 2 snowy's at a time. I know it wore Brad, Cliff and Tim out. But, we did find a new spot and were able to limit out quick. We never did find the white we were looking for. But had another great day making the most of it. Gene and Crew


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job again.


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice job team looks like it was a good time. it is a lot of work droping that deep with out the electrics wish i was thear. jeff


----------



## aquabubba (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job guys as usual.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Great catch. If the wahoo's are around, bump your speed up to 6 or even 7 knots (using 3/4ounce heads) and you will get a lot more bites on them, and they will stay buttoned up.



We will be high speed trolling for the rest of the year which is great. No baits to rig and cover a lot of ground to find new holes. Good bye to 80 bait days of dolphin fishing for this year.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

IT WAS A GRETA DAY OF FISHING. I DON'T KNOW WHY ANYONE WOULD WANT TO DO ANYTHING ELSE.THIS WAS MY 2ND TRIP TO BLUE WATER WITH RECESS AND GENE PUT ME ON ANOTHER HOO AND I SAW MY FIRST MARLIN(WHITE) FREE JUMPING AND ONE FINNING PAST THE SPREAD.AWESOME. REELN UP SNOWYS WITH SPINNING GEAR WHAT A HOOT, LIKE TIM SAID...I AIN'T SCARED LETS KICK SOME SNOWY BUTT. AUG 22ND 2009---- IT SNOWED IN THE GOM. THANKS GENE AND TEAM, HAD A GREAT TIME. GRILLED HOO FOR LUNCH AFTER CHURCH..DON'T GET ANY BETTER THAN THIS.:clap


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

You guys totally rock!!!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Eastern Tackle (8/23/2009)*Great catch. If the wahoo's are around, bump your speed up to 6 or even 7 knots (using 3/4ounce heads) and you will get a lot more bites on them, and they will stay buttoned up.
> 
> We will be high speed trolling for the rest of the year which is great. No baits to rig and cover a lot of ground to find new holes. Good bye to 80 bait days of dolphin fishing for this year.


 Thanks for the advise But if you read the post. We were NOT after Wahoo Plus we were using swimming ballyhoo. I do not know any one that would pull a swimming ballyhoo or mullet above 4.5 knots in the conditions yesterday. Any one can pull a high combo at 7 knotsor high speed icerabove 7 knots to 18 knots and catch wahoo. But we are trying to fine tune our white catch ratio. Which right now stinks. If you have some expertese on keeping whites hooked up for a T & G. Please advise. By the way my personnal weighed wahoo is 137 poundsout of St Augistine. Gene


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice job guy's. Just had to throw in Nona's breakfast.!!!! :letsdrink


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Good stuff right there Gene!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

as Gene mentions, we weren't after wahoo this trip, but suprisingly, we got one to the boat without gettting cut off on a naked hoo and fairlysmall hook...I was suprised that we didn't hook up with a dolphin, but as those who made the trip out there yesterday know, things aren't as hot as they were the last couple of weeks. We didn't get any love from the whities yesterday although we did see one free jumping, made a pass in that area, and she ended up jumping again within 50 yards of the boat. 

The deep dropping with spinning gear was a lot of fun....two snowies at a time made for a quick limit. Can't wait for the next one guys.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">To paraphrase Treasure of the Sierra Madre<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">"Electrics? we don't need no stinkin' electrics! "<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Outstanding Gene & crew (PB 137 lb wahoo? wow!) <o></o>


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

great mess of fish you guys rock:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great job guys, I thought about yall all day. Tim and Brad thanks for the quick update on the trip sounds like yall had a blast. I'm already counting the days until next Saturday. Cliff good job on the Wahoo, two in one week thats pretty impressive.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Great JOb guys... I didn't get out today, but I am going to make it for sure next weekend for sure. Last day before school and all. You guys had another great catch. Keep trying for those whities. To quote one of the masters... you don't know unless you go":clap:clap

Something like that.

Chris


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Reading that report was awesome. You guys were hitting some pretty deep water out there. Some pretty sweet fish in the pics!

Rock N' Roll!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Run Dover (8/23/2009)*Nice job guy's. Just had to throw in Nona's breakfast.!!!! :letsdrink


Scott, You said in your last reply that you were coming over to eat. Rob did not mean it, he is really a nice guy and will share (Nona said so)LOL. You are welcome any time to fish and eat with us. Gene


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *recess (8/23/2009)*If you have some expertese on keeping whites hooked up for a T & G. Please advise.




Eagle Claw L2004ELF-8/0. Leave the rod in hold with 2lb of drag until the fish has run for 30 seconds. Turn up your drag to 8. Take the rod out of the holder and do your thing.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I use the same hooks..Eagle Claw L2004ELF-8/0 to 11/0. Before I start trolling I tell the guys to stay put when something hits but they usually jump on the rods to quick. I tell them to stay put so I can hit the gas for at least 30 seconds before touching the rods. It's hard for them to do this but they will land on their butt when I throttle up if I don't make sure that they just wait a few seconds. I have allot better hook-ups this way.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job Gene and Crew that is one heck of a haul.:clap


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice box of fish!!! What did you say those numbers were???????????


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm not one to fry fish very often, but we went back to an old favorite for dinner tonight....battered and fried snowy grouperon top of roasted corn grits:


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Fiver (8/23/2009)*I'm not one to fry fish very often, but we went back to an old favorite for dinner tonight....battered and fried snowy grouperon top of roasted corn grits:


We did almost the same fried snowy with some tunip and collard greens, those corn grits look mighty tasty though .

TIM


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Jealous and NOW hungry...you guys suck! LOL

Great trip and post...keep'em coming...when I grow up I want to be just like the Recess team!!!!!

Jimmy


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

> *Fiver (8/23/2009)*I'm not one to fry fish very often, but we went back to an old favorite for dinner tonight....battered and fried snowy grouperon top of roasted corn grits:


that sure does look good but i went with grilled mahi hoo today. 










i'm cooking the snowy tommorrow after work. not sure how yet. any new ideas?


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *Eastern Tackle (8/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *recess (8/23/2009)*If you have some expertese on keeping whites hooked up for a T & G. Please advise.
> ...


It's going to be hard trying to keep our hands off the reels for 30 second but what the heck I will try almost anything once. Thanks Gene Team Recess


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Its not the most effect way, but it does work. Its a good method to use when we had "experienced" fishermen on the charter boat that wanted to set their own hooks. They would still pull it out of the holder too early most of the time.



If we ever fish together I will tell you the story about the time we had a famous outdoor sports personality aboard for two day tourney and he blew 6 shots in two days. The killer was when a sail came in on the flat, he grabbed it out of the holder, popped the clip and started reeling as fast as he could. My mate asked him what he was doing. He said, you had to "tease" them up to get them excited. I almost died right there.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Im not trying to soumd like an ahole but yall talk about wanting to catch ****** but only give it a couple hours then go bottom bump. Maybeif you put more time in trollingyou would catch a few more. JMO


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Freespool (8/24/2009)*Im not trying to soumd like an ahole but yall talk about wanting to catch ****** but only give it a couple hours then go bottom bump. Maybeif you put more time in trollingyou would catch a few more. JMO


 It's not that we TALK about wanting to catch and release a white and not put in the time. If you read the post again you will read that we only bottom drop between boats coming close to us and in the middle of the day. Just to clear something up. We spent about 5 hours on the troll in the am. Spent less then an hour catching 16 snowy's and one 3 pound blue nose,used the tuna for bait that we reported in the post. About 1:30 or so went back on the troll pulled lines in around 4:30 and ran to the beach. I think that's not alot of talking about wanting to catch a white . But trying to do it. Let's see that's about 8 hours trolling and 1 hour bottom bumping. Please don't try and sound like a Ahole. Read the post the way it was written. Gene


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *Freespool (8/24/2009)*Im not trying to soumd like an ahole but yall talk about wanting to catch ****** but only give it a couple hours then go bottom bump. Maybeif you put more time in trollingyou would catch a few more. JMO


You don't sound like an asshole, but you are making assumptions and are thusmisinformed. That makes you somethingI guess. How much time do you believe we allocated to catching those snowy grouper? If you are guessing anything over 30 minutes, then you are incorrect. So....we're talking about getting on the water around 5:30 AMor so and getting back to the pass around 6PM ish......Doing the math, we spent roughly 95% percent of the trip trolling. On 08/15, we spent 100% of the trip trolling. On 08/13, we spent 100% of the trip trolling. Constructive criticism is great, and I personally welcome it, but only when the advice isn't based upon misconception.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I guess I misread the post. It sounded like you trolled in the morning caught your snowys and went to the house. Yall trolled more than i thought.


----------



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

Back to the report: great job guys, thanks for the report.

Also, any news on YFT yet, seen a couple of reports but nothing significant to talk about.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *Buche (8/24/2009)*Back to the report: great job guys, thanks for the report.
> 
> Also, any news on YFT yet, seen a couple of reports but nothing significant to talk about.


 Thanks for the comment on the post, We have not seen any YFT were we have been fishing. But we have seen lots of BFT just south of the 131. If by chance we see any on tuesday we will surely report them and location. Not sure as of yet if we are heahed to the SSW around the steps or maybe the SSE Spur. Water looks clear at the Spur but the altemtry looks bad. But for sure we will wet a line. Art that's a nice looking gag in your post, We are looking forward to the winter bite. Gene


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

"Spent less then an hour catching 16 snowy's "

That's a spanking that I need to get in on! What kinda bottom were they holding on?


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *recess (8/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Run Dover (8/23/2009)*Nice job guy's. Just had to throw in Nona's breakfast.!!!! :letsdrink
> ...


Everyone is a nice guy until someone messes with their food!!!! :nonono J/K 

I'm availible tomrrow. oke


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

The bottom was more like a caucer.A deep hole in the middle of no were. You can miss that kind of bottom real easy. We have troll over that spot atleast a dozen times, but this time we caught it just right thanks to a sport fisher that we were keeping clear of on the troll. Gene


----------



## nfo2na (Aug 4, 2009)

Great report and sweet work! Good eats for sure!



Semper Fi



Junior


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Run Dover (8/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *recess (8/23/2009)*
> ...


 Scott be at the house at 4:30 if you want to eat or meet us at Sherman's Cove Around 5:30. Don't know if we will catch anything, but we will atlease try. Gene


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow i just have to get in on this one . Now we are getting bashed because a white marlin has been avaiding us all year. Wow is all i can say i like construtive critisim as much as the next person but i think misinformed is the word here in my short life i have lived in hawaii twice puerto rico the flordia keys st augustine florida and now here in pensacola i'm only naming the places i have taken residence and fished bluewater atfor marlin i have fished the BBC for a couple of years and been a mate on some great boats in the places mentioned above I have personaly sunk a flying gaff in 21 diffrent blue marlin all the way to 996lbs I know what a drop back is i know how to Quote TEASE a fish but the whites in this area mostly strike once even with no drag at all on the reel we have just been unlucky with them but i'm trying each trip to find something that really works so i gues i'll just quit talking about it and just keep trying . Oh and one other thing as soon as i can get on the reel for a swordfish i will have all 7 bills under my belt. i keep forgetiing we only know how to bottomfish But in the words of BORAT NOT!!!!

sorry for my rant but i'm done now tight lines everyone i just hope we can keep ours tight.

TIM


----------



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

> *PURPLE HAZE (8/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Buche (8/24/2009)*Back to the report: great job guys, thanks for the report.
> ...


Thanks for the report, I'll be looking for ya'lls report from now on. Don't let one guys mistake in not reading the post from the beginning ruin your trip, you guys had a great trip in my opinion. And if you like that Gag, check out this Cobia.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

wow....nice haul!


----------



## Daydreamin (Jun 20, 2008)

We were out there Saturday as well. Regarding the comment about not putting in much time on the troll...my reaction to the Team Recess post was "great job to switch up when the bite was definately NOT there". As Gene said, nobody was getting bites, much less bringing fish to the boat. The Saturday before there was lots of chatter on 68 about knockdowns. 

Team Recess had a plan to troll for whites and switched gears to catch some fish. I heard several charterboat guys talking about "no bite today" and some guy was saying they couldn't even catch mingos and was amazed at how "off" the bite was. 

We trolled from the nipple to the elbow. We saw one sailfish skyrocket. No knockdowns, not much bait around. We switched gears to hit a few bottom spots and trolling for kings just to get the stink off the boat and couldn't catch a break, much less a fish. Once again Team Recess catches fish in spite of crappy conditions. Plan A, Plan B, Plan C...good job Team Recess to adapt and over come! :bowdown


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Another good catch guys! Congrats, Earle


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like you might have a couple samwiches dere!!! Ya'll keep it up, and dem grouper gonna be near extinction like the red snapperoke:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink Good time fer all:bowdown:clap:bowdown


----------

